# Bright and Early



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi from sleepytown USA.... Mossimo has been sleeping through most of the night and will cry to go peeps at around 4/4:30 on rare occasion he will go back to sleep till around 5 or 5:15 but the past few days he wants to get up and start the day at 4:30am!.. SO EARLY! 
He goes to bed at around 9 or 9:30 or so and sometimes I think when we put him to bed later, he gets cranky like a little boy 

Does this go away ? Any ideas to curb the little early arrival of spunk?

Thanks


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

My little guy gets up early too (it was ~5:30ish, and this morning was 4:30). He is 5.5 months old now, but we have only had him a few days and are trying to get him in to a routine. He was ready to play and didn't want to go back in to his crate at 4:30, so I put him in his ex-pen. I heard him play with a toy for a minute, chew on a bone for a minute, and then he passed back out until the alarm went off at 7. (See my crate debate post in training area). I am traveling on business the next few days (bad timing since I only travel 1-2x a year), but my hubby is going to try and keep him in his crate all night and try to put him back in his crate after the early AM wake-up. If not, I guess it will be back to the ex-pen.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

When you get up with him in the wee hours don't engage in any play. Don't talk to him, don't even make eye contact. Simply take him out to do his business and then put him right back in his crate. I would try to avoid even turning on the lights. It's similar to sleep training in kids!

I'd also try to keep him up a little later if you can; try doing it gradually. Take him for a walk later in the evening, keep playing with him, etc. if he goes to sleep just an hour or 2 later, he might sleep in a hour or two more in the morning.

My little one is 10 months and now easily makes it thru the night most week nights. On the weekend she is good until about 8am most days (unless i wake up early, then she's up). I was out late at a party saturday night and she let me sleep in until 9 sunday morning (but i did have a good play with her when i got home at 1am and she was out to do her business then as well)


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree. Make sure you tire the heck out of your pup before he sleeps. Also, breeder told me to not give oreo water after 8pm when he was a puppy.

I am so blessed that oreo sleeps in his crate and just silently waits for us to wake up and let him out in the mornings...on our time.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Tuss said:


> When you get up with him in the wee hours don't engage in any play. Don't talk to him, don't even make eye contact. Simply take him out to do his business and then put him right back in his crate. I would try to avoid even turning on the lights. It's similar to sleep training in kids!


I couldn't agree more Tuss. I need my sleep and was quite adamant about letting Timmy know it was time to go "to sleep" or "back to sleep", and he's great now. Maybe I was just lucky with my little guy. We're up at 5:30 weekdays and he sleeps in till about 8:00 on weekends.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Blaze sleeps until 0730 every morning like clockwork!!! I can't complain, he has NEVER got me up during the night from the day we got him...The breeder had the hardest time to crate train him too. Once he got it, he is great!!!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think we need to keep him up later every night- he poops out from playing and training by 9 pm, and we don't go to bed until 10-11. He did sleep through until 6 this morning, but we put his crate on the night table where he can see us while we are sleeping. No whining, no getting up nothing. After 6 am potty, he went right back to his crate and was quiet  we are getting there.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Buzzys Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. I think we need to keep him up later every night- he poops out from playing and training by 9 pm, and we don't go to bed until 10-11. He did sleep through until 6 this morning, but we put his crate on the night table where he can see us while we are sleeping. No whining, no getting up nothing. After 6 am potty, he went right back to his crate and was quiet  we are getting there.


I think quite a few of us did that. I know I had to prop oreo up in his crate right by my bed.

Try moving the crate father and farther away slowly over a period of nights. This might get him use to eventually leaving the crate on the ground.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks! I think in a few days we will try to put a chair in the bedroom and try him on that. These are really great ideas.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted actually has to be woken up at 7am but weekends he sleeps til we come out for coffee.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Quick update- we eventually moved Oscar to the floor (where he can still see me on the bed), and I had to wake him up this morning!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

I could use a little advice on this. We just got our little guy Leo this past Saturday. He's had one or two nights where he's kind of slept through the night but for the most part is having moments every night where he's playing in his crate. Because he doesn't cry to go potty (and had an accident in his crate - my fault), i take him out and try to make him go sometimes 3 times a night. sometimes he goes, other times he tries to engage in play in which i case i quickly put him right back in the crate. Unfortunately he then continues to play. We usually have a long play session with him from about 7:30 to 8 sometimes 8:30 right after that he seems to want to fall asleep. i'm afraid to put him in his crate at that time because then he'll be up even earlier than he's getting up now. We don't let him out of his crate until 7am but he's ready to get up go and is stirring around his crate sometime around 6:40 or so after only having slept through some of the night. Any ideas? Sleep deprivation is rough!

Corinne


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is he??


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

He's 12 weeks now..


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I had some advice- my puppy is almost 6 months old, and we decided to let him in the bed because he would freak out in the crate when he had to go potty (anywhere from 4-7 am). After potty, he wouldn't go back to bed. Now when he gets me up early, we go out, he does his thing, and then it's back to bed. He is good about it and lays down and goes right back to sleep (after crawling all over my husband and other Hav first to see if they are awake and want to play). He does settle down. I guess, I just want to let you know- it does get better!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. My partner and I have sworn to each other that we who would not let him sleep in bed with us. I know he'd like it but I'm pretty sure there'd be no going back  He's still not sleeping as long as I'd like but he's pretty good in that he remains quiet even if you can hear him moving around a lot. I hope to god that he sleeps longer and more consistently through the night as he gets older. **crossing fingers ** 



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

queryne said:


> Thanks for the advice. My partner and I have sworn to each other that we who would not let him sleep in bed with us. I know he'd like it but I'm pretty sure there'd be no going back  He's still not sleeping as long as I'd like but he's pretty good in that he remains quiet even if you can hear him moving around a lot. I hope to god that he sleeps longer and more consistently through the night as he gets older. **crossing fingers **
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


You are lucky he is quiet. Oscar is VERY vocal- even when I put him in the ex-pen with his bed... he is not very happy about it.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Ugh.. I feel for you.. You already tried just putting the crate in the bedroom? Leo would freak out if we tied to put him to sleep in his crate in the ex-pen.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes- we even put the crate on the nightstand where he can see us. It's a no-go. We are only crating him when we aren't home now, but I think that will stop soon and we will leave him in just the ex-pen. He can see up from the ex-pen too... it's right next to the bed.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow... Well though the bed isn't an option for me, I'm at least happy you found a way to get some sleep. Since we can't walk Leo and only have the option of play time in the house (he hasnt had all of his boosters) i hope the combination of both will tire him out. Again, fingers are crossed!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Fingers are crossed! It will get better- my 9 year old Hav HATES getting up in the morning. I have to make him get up to go out. I don't think he was always like that though. He doesn't like eating in the morning right after going out either. He just isn't a morning dog. Maybe Oscar will learn from his older brother! Leo will get better too with time (BTW- we almost named our little guy Leo too!).


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

You have a 9 year old Hav too??? That's wonderful... Btw, I'm going to print and frame your last post... I'm holding out hope that he changes... Ah yes, Leo is a great name. We had another name all picked out but fell in love with the name Leo. ( this is what the breeder called him). I've yet to put pics up and properly introduce myself on the forum. Hope to do that soon.. You must know what it's like with a new puppy.. Getting into a scheduled routine can be hard but eventually things smooth out.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes- that's not Oscar in my picture- that's Buzzy, my 9 year old Hav  I took him in about 7 years ago and it was love at first sight. He has been, and always will be my baby (although he is mad at me right now for bringing Oscar home). I promise it will get better. You should formally introduce yourself (and post pics). I have met some great people here and have been to several playdates. Everyone here is really nice and I discovered this forum a few years ago when I came across an abused Hav (I had to turn him over to HRI). We all want to help (and sometimes need help). Maybe making a formal post will get more feedback. I can't wait to see pics- post them (post them here).


----------

